# encore faut-il



## lencha

Hola!!

Como se puede traducir la expresion "encore faut-il", en una frase del tipo: "je lui demanderai de s'asseoir à mes côtés, mais *encore faut-il* qu'il vienne à la réception".

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum

Le pediré que se siente a mi lado:
- si es que viene a la recepción
- sólo falta que venga a la recepción
- a condición de que venga a la recepción

Espera otras opiniones
Hasta luego


----------



## lencha

Hola! y gracias por la ayuda! aunque ninguna de las tres soluciones traduce exactamente el "encore faut-il" del francés, es mejor de lo que yo habia encontrado! Graciasssss!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes,

Ya lo sé, tampoco me convencen mucho pero no encuentro nada mejor  
Por eso decía que esperaras otras opiniones.

Oralmente, con el tono adecuado, la primera se parece bastante pero pierde algo por escrito.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lencha

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​

Hola! Sé que ya he empezado un hilo con la misma expresión, pero ahora se encuentra en otra frase, y tal vez algunos de ustedes tendrán alguna sugerencia para traducir la forma francés “encore faut-il”. La frase ahora es:

Un constatation logique s’impose: *encore faut-il* être en situation d’infériorité pour résister. 

Una constatación lógica se impone: *encore faut-il* estar en una situación de inferioridad para resistir. 

Alguién me ayuda??? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

-
basta con estar en situación...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ce encore en tête de phrase introduit une restriction= toutefois, cependant.
Tu peux dire à peu près ceci:..*.sin embargo, uno necesita estar en situación de inferioridad para resistir.*


----------



## Domtom

-
No creo que sea necesario ser tan literal.

_Sin embargo, basta con estar en situación ..._

PD : lo que no sabía es que me faltaba ese _sin embargo._


----------



## GURB

Hola
La phrase citée a le sens suivant: _une constatation_ _s'impose mais à une condition _(restriction), _il faut_ (il est indispensable et non il suffit) _être en situation de_...
Je veux bien que tu emploies "bastar con"; encore faudrait-il qu'il ait une valeur restrictive qu'il n'a pas.
Un saludo


----------



## Phu

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Ya lo sé, tampoco me convencen mucho pero no encuentro nada mejor
> Por eso decía que esperaras otras opiniones.
> 
> Oralmente, con el tono adecuado, la primera se parece bastante pero pierde algo por escrito.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
sí, yo diría lo mismo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Efectivamente, las tres propuestas de Martine, buenas en sí, tienen matices distintos  unos de otros y no traducen perfectamente el valor de este "encore" francés "qui marque l'acceptation d'un énoncé soumise à une condition réalisable" in TLF; "introduit une réserve qui corrige ce que l'on vient de dire" in D.A.F. Pas facile, quizá: * le pediré que se siente a mi lado, pero, para ello, tiene que venir a la recepción.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola,
Yo propongo ..."si es que viene a la recepción..


----------



## neowar3020

Saludos, mi primer post, y pues yo propondria la siguiente traduccion:

"pero necesito de nuevo que el venga a la recepción"


----------



## yserien

Aun hace falta que venga, aun es necesario que venga (demasiado literales)


----------



## zaza!

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​

Hola a todos,

Ésta es mi primera intervención en estos foros. Y, por supuesto, no va a ser la última. Ya sé que hay ya dos temas abiertos sobre esta expresión, peor me parece que ninguno de los dos se adapta a mi frase: 

_Les raisons de son attitude peuvent nous sembler étranges; nous en pressentons, quand même, l'importance.* Encore faut-il *ne pas les mésinterpréter.
_
Mi traducción sería la siguiente, pero no estoy del todo segura:

La razones de su actitud pueden parecernos extrañas; aún así, presentimos su importancia. *Es necesario, sin embargo*, no malinterpretarlas.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

¡Muchas gracias!

Zazà.


----------



## Pinairun

zaza! said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Ésta es mi primera intervención en estos foros. Y, por supuesto, no va a ser la última. Ya sé que hay ya dos temas abiertos sobre esta expresión, peor me parece que ninguno de los dos se adapta a mi frase:
> 
> _Les raisons de son attitude peuvent nous sembler étranges; nous en pressentons, quand même, l'importance.* Encore faut-il *ne pas les mésinterpréter._
> 
> Mi traducción sería la siguiente, pero no estoy del todo segura:
> 
> La razones de su actitud pueden parecernos extrañas; aún así, presentimos su importancia. *Es necesario, sin embargo*, no malinterpretarlas.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> Zazà.


 
Las razones de su actitud pueden parecernos extrañas; sin embargo, intuimos su importancia. Aún así no hay que malinterpretarlas.
Saludos


----------



## zaza!

Mila esker, Pinairun.
Pero me queda una duda: ¿has cambiado el orden del "sin embargo" y del "aún así" porque te suena mejor así o por algo más?

zaZà


----------



## rolandbascou

¿ Siempre y cuando viene ... ?


----------



## Pinairun

zaza! said:


> Mila esker, Pinairun.
> Pero me queda una duda: ¿has cambiado el orden del "sin embargo" y del "aún así" porque te suena mejor así o por algo más?
> 
> zaZà


 
Uf, la pregunta del millón.
No, la verdad, que no es un juego.
"Les raisons de son attitude peuvent nous sembler étranges;
nous en pressentons, quand même (no obstante, sin embargo, a pesar de ello) l'importance.
Encore (este "encore" refuerza la aceptación del enunciado anterior, de ahí el "así pues" ahora) faut-il ne pas les mésinterpréter.
Quizá el cambio realizado se deba precisamente a la intención que tiene el "encore" francés en el contexto.
Espero haberme explicado bien.
Saludos


----------



## Inglorious

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Je n'arrive pas à traduire cette idée en espagnol /

Colporter des visions sexistes n'est pas suffisant, encore faut-il que les enfants percoivent le message.

No basta con vehicular ideas sexistas, .... ?


----------



## Maupassant

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​

Hola amigos,

ya sé que el "encore faut-il" tiene una entrada abierta.

El "encore faut-il" lo he traducido varias veces (ayudándome del CNRT y de la  entra de del WR) como "sin embargo, hay que...", pero aquí creo que la traducción sería otra:

"Avant de repondre a cette question, *encore faut-il determiner* quand il y a conflit. La question n'est pas aussi aisee qu'on pourrait le croire...

El texto forma parte de un libro de derecho internacional público (http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1746-8361.1964.tb01488.x/abstract)

El "aunque" o el "sin embargo" no me suenan nada bien aquí.

Mi traducción: "Antes de responder a esta cuestión, * habría que determinar* cuándo...".

Optaría por quitar "sin embargo".

¿Qué os parece?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lunar

Inglorious said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA
> Hilos unidos​
> Je n'arrive pas à traduire cette idée en espagnol /
> 
> Colporter des visions sexistes n'est pas suffisant, encore faut-il que les enfants percoivent le message.
> 
> No basta con vehicular ideas sexistas, .... ?



Mi intento:

No basta con vehicular ideas sexistas, [sino que] para ello es indispensable que los niños perciban el mensaje.


----------



## GURB

Hola
... hace falta  además/ sobre todo que los niños...
NB: ojo con la construcción de bastar.


----------

